# DIY tank?



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi,for the one's who didn't know,i'm 12....so-I don't have much money to buy a new large tank.

So,I was thinking....why not build one?

I was thinking,If i could find 6 peices of glass (5 for the tank,1 for the lid),in good condition,and suitible for aquarium use...and some sealer glue (lol,that rubber,watertight glue stuff,i don't know what its called  )

So,what do you think?

:fish:


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Glass is expensive. It also needs to be the correct thickness and that depends if its tempered or not. It can certainly be done, but it would likely be much easier and not much more to buy a already made tank. Then you don't have to worry about leaks or any seals failing. If you want to make a DIY tank, you should start small and work up to larger ones. Larger ones have more risk if they fail as thats a lot of water to clean up.


----------

